# Conclusion To Mozart’s Opera “Don Giovanni”



## Truvianni (Apr 21, 2011)

An article about Don Giovanni’s chilling conclusion which sees its main character, Don Giovanni being taking away in to the fires of hell. 

Don Giovanni finds himself in the comfort of his own home, hosting the feast which is his usual meal of the late evening. It being with his customary joy that he goes about enjoying the food which Leporello (his servant) has prepared for him. This after Donna Elvira has left his home with the frustration of not having been able to convince Don Giovanni to change what she perceives as his evil ways and become the faithful lover she had always desired. Don Giovanni, having insisted that his delight is for life and all the many women in it whom he will not sacrifice for one and does not care if there be consequences to pay for his deeds. This being something which he is adamant about and will not discuss the issue further than to take mirth at the idea. 

It however is after Donna Elvira leaves the scene that Leoporello informs Don Giovanni that the statue of “Il Commendatore” is approaching and making footsteps in their direction. Don Giovanni, naturally thinks his servant has gone insane and declares “Tu sei matto in verita, in verita!” (You are really crazy!) as Leporello gazes with shock and horror as he describes the statue which he invited to dinner at Don Giovanni’s insistence; approaching. 

It is at that moment, as Don Giovanni and Leporello argue over the statue of Il Commendatore (Don Giovanni having killed il commendatore at the start of the opera) that it makes its way in to Don Giovanni’s home. Il Commendatore’s being a most impressive entrance. As he breaks through a wall to show his power with the words “A Cenar Teco” bursting from him to announce that he is there for a purse. Don Giovanni is astonished while Leporello hides under the table and Il Commendatore continues by claiming that he was indeed invited to dinner. Don Giovanni however after the initial impression wears off claims “I never would have believed it!” and then orders Leporello to get a dinner for Il Commendatore, who claims that he has not come to eat; as there are no meals in the spiritual world. Leporello is terrified believing il commendatore has come to kill them all while Don Giovanni with a certain degree of indignity asks what purse brings his guest to his home if not a meal. 

It is then that il commendatore invites Don Giovanni to dine with him at his place to which with both strength of voice as well as character demands an answer. Leporello advises Don Giovanni to refuse yet Don Giovanni accepts, for in all he will not be intimidated. This making the commendatore offer his hand which Don Giovanni with some apprehension takes to find that the hand being offered is as cold as ice. 

It is at this moment in the story as well as opera that the music becomes more dramatic in a fashion which approaches horror as the commendatore is fully aware that he has Don Giovanni where he wants him. Don Giovanni is frightened as the commendatore becomes more confident in demanding that Don Giovanni repent for his sins. In this which will be his last moment before he descends in to the fires of the inferno, he has earned through out his life time for his deeds with the ladies he has known. Don Giovanni however grows in confidence and though he is aware that he has encountered his end, he is strong in his conviction which claims that he does not repent for his deeds. Don Giovanni repeating “no” to the commendatore’s “Si” (yes) while the music like their exchange of words goes back in forth with both wishing to make their point go beyond the other’s. This in my opinion, being one of the most intense moments in opera! As there is a conflict between two men, who are determined through the will of their character to impose their ideas upon the other. This also being a vocal duel between a baritone (Don Giovanni) and a bass (the commendatore). As the music goes up and down to suit both voices while it seems to also move like a tug-of-war between Don Giovanni’s wish not to repent and the commendatore’s wish that he do so before he takes him away. 

The scene grows in intensity yet Don Giovanni is as solid as ever in claiming he does not repent and in a climatic moment the commendatore simply takes him away in to the depths of the inferno below. Thus putting an end to the drama of Don Giovanni in what I would call a triumphant conclusion for its main character Don Giovanni. It being he, who despite having lost out at the end to what was to be his fate from the start, never betrayed his believe that he had been in the right in what concerned his relationships with the many ladies who adorned his memories. I, for my part admire those whose firmness is such in who and what they are that they can remain unaltered despite anything which may come their way.

This scene from Don Giovanni is such that it is even mentioned in the Forman film “Amadeus” in which the opera “Don Giovanni” is described by Salieri as being Mozart’s blackest and most terrifying opera. Salieri claiming that it was both horrible and wonderful to watch which I would tend to agree with though I would not go to the extreme of saying it is a “black opera” but rather that its ending is without doubt in my mind Mozart’s most dramatic with regards to everything. 

As for myself, personally I to a certain extent feel like Don Giovanni. As I also do not believe in fidelity and feel that monogamy is but a way of limiting our lives as well as experiences in the same way that eating the same dish everyday would do to our diets. I would also like to dedicate this article to the young lady of my poems “Alendrina” whom I hope will someday soon accompany me to this opera and share in my emotions for this lovely piece. It perhaps being our society which will benefit from the romance and beauty of this grand opera.


----------

